# Spawn Log: Kanki X Pandora



## Sincerely

After much deliberation and mulling in the crevices of my mind I have bit the bullet and decided to create an account to this wonderful forum I have been stalking for QUITE some time. I have read, re-read and sometimes even again the posts of the forum members here absorbing advice and opinion amidst a varying amount of topics. I am certainly no expert at the fine workings of _betta splendens_ but consider myself an avid fan who's curiosity of the conformation and genetics of this species to be of a high caliber. This mostly comes from my obsession of the dog show world in where I recently retired my Pembroke Welsh Corgi, Annabelle from the ring (Mom says no puppies while in college so there goes her championship.) With me not rushing to a show several hours from my house each weekend I have slowed to a sputtering stop and decided to poke my toes into the deeper waters of the betta hobby, this including breeding. I have read every page of Bettatalk, Bettysplendens, Betta Terrority and the IBC with a unquenchable thirst for knowledge before attempting this spawn (also this forum and a few others.) Anyhow, to the main point:

I have researched well ahead before attempting this spawn, including procuring good-quality stock, tanks for spawning and growing out, jars, food for every stage of the way (Live, frozen, freeze-dried or pellet, I also wanted to note if anyone has had success with betta fry accepting golden pearls when old enough to start switching to dry feed.), IAL, an R/O unit and UV sterilizer because I don't trust my tap water with a Ph of 7.6 and a hardness that is over what the test strips can read. 
Okay, now that all the greetings are in order, time for what you have been waiting for! Pictures of the proud poppa (Kanki) and the mother (Pandora) 

Kanki (by Fantasybettas)










Pandora (by Patsayawan)









I waited until they spawned to post this thread, Kanki has already reorganized the nest three times in the short period he has had custody of the children. I attempted to take a picture of the little man with his nest but he was quite successful in fending off my camera by plastering himself in front of every picture as a blurry mess of fins. Ill attempt to take photos of him later hopefully when he is calmer. 

Prior to spawning the pair I have been conditioning them both, Kanki had made a considerable bubble nest even without Pandora in sight and with a short visit everyday Pandora was almost about to explode with eggs. Now there is quite a large clump of eggs that Kanki has been tending, which I might add I haven't seen a single egg fall from the nest yet but he is convinced there is always one on the bottom. 

With fingers crossed I hope for a great spawn!
-Sincerely


----------



## MrVampire181

So you bought that male? WISE CHOICE! I was going to get him but let him slide. He is EXTREMELY nice. I'll be following this thread


----------



## sparkyjoe

Very pretty!


----------



## bettalover2033

Just hearing that you researched before breeding this wonderful pair makes my have hope others will take the advice and do so as well. You are very responsible and obviously know what you're doing when it comes to live animals.

I'm happy yu didn't just dive into it and ask questions after like we've been seeing on this forum often.

I must say, that pair is amazing. The females fins could use work, but the males fins will help balance it out some. Also you'll probably have very long finned fry. Some with long anals and some with longer dorsals than usual. Just an observation.

Overall the pair is very nice and you will have promising fry with great potential!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jeffegg2

Nice! Can't wait to see how they turn out!!

Jeff.


----------



## Sincerely

I have been following the Aquabid thread for quite some time and I saw you had given the thumbs up for this male Mr. V . I chose Pandora for her caudal spread, it is from what I can see is very nicely D shaped and her branching seems to be very good, your right about the anal fin Bettalover and I will be stringent in making sure those with poorly balanced finnage/form will be going strictly to pet homes or will be culled. Kanki has been a excellent father and flares at me every time I enter my bedroom for whatever reason. He is very diligent about organizing the eggs and keeping them in a tight clump, I don't know if I should but I was thinking of keeping him with the fry for about a week before pulling him out of the spawning tank. 
I just received my golden pearl dry feed from Brine Shrimp Direct, I purchased the 300-500 micron size and it is very tiny. I was going to throw some of this in with the baby brine shrimp/microworms to see if they even eat it. 
Anyhow, until the macro lens for the camera is fixed I am forced to use my Iphone so they aren't the greatest of pictures but I managed to get one of Kanki and the bubble nest and one of Wicca who is in my sorority and I have been having the idle thought of maybe conditioning her for a spawn later down the road. (Tank wise I have about 7 10 gallons sitting waiting for use and 3 20 gallons with no purpose)
Kanki (water is yellow from the IAL so makes it weird to shoot in)








Wicca (The big, green girl in the middle)









Hoping they become tail down soon!
-Sincerely


----------



## tpocicat

You have started with a wonderful pair. I love your male, and the female does have an excellent caudle spread. I can't wait to see what these two will produce. Best of luck.


----------



## BeckyFish97

WOAH, look at those fins...those markings...those colours...DROOL MOMENT!!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm setting to follow this thread. You've done a great job on here and I hope when I attempt breeding soon, I will be able to do it as well as you have. By chance, what kind of set up do you have for your fish? Do you have a room like Dom or a sectioned off area? I'd love to see some picture if possible.


----------



## Sincerely

Thanks all for the support!

(I noticed the photos from my last post were small..I'm still trying to figure out how large they should be for a post :lol
I came home today and went to check Kanki and how he was faring, I found him looking rather bored underneath the nest and noticed I didn't see the "clump" I had been getting used to seeing. I, of course, start panicking and look under the bubble nest hoping to spot the clump that I may have missed; Kanki had taken ALL of the eggs and made a very, very thin layer across the entire bubble nest. After noticing this he promptly went over, sucked some eggs up into his mouth, gargled and spat them back out into a thin layer again. Clever boy. 

Yaoilover, I currently do not have a "specific" area for my fish yet. I keep my 60 gallon planted tank, my 15 gallon sorority and my spawning tank inside of my bedroom (Also all of my jarred bettas are on a shelf above the 60 gallon.) I also made more shelves capable of holding a good amount of jars for the fry next to the 60 gallon, I am not quite sure where I am wanting to setup the rest of my tanks, I have a place to put one of my twenty gallons but because it stays hot for the majority of the time here in Florida (my house stays at 77-80 F) and outside the temperature is around 90 degrees not including humidity. So I have wondering if I should setup most of my tanks inside of our large shed, I'm going to have to use A/C to keep it cool enough for the summer though! What a twist huh ;-)? If not, I will be getting or building a rack with shop lights to hold the tanks and that will be indoors right outside my room. 

I have a test run of brine shrimp going on right now to see if I have done the hatching correctly, the first few days I am going to allow the fry to subsist off of microworms and infusoria that is from the giant clump of Christmas moss I have in the spawn tank.

Okay, pictures of my current setup in my bedroom. Ill post pictures later of when im done arranging the twenty gallon and hopefully figure out what im going to do with the all the other tanks!
(The spawning tank and sorority, I might move the spawning tank to another location after the fry are old enough to move to the twenty so I can fit another twenty here in my room!)








(My 60 gallon and currently jarred bettas. Its amazing they all managed to hide except for Pandora who is a very active female. CONSTANTLY swimming everywhere, hence the name. If I have to I can use my 60 gallon for a grow out as well. I haven't introduced any new stock in the 60 gallon for half a year and I have already weeded out any fin nippers. )









(Where I will be placing some of the future jars when the time comes, these arent the containers I will be using. I have 1/2 gallon kerr canning jars for that purpose. Also I will be picking up some of those walmart one gallon jars I've been hearing about.)


----------



## bahamut285

Going to follow this thread! Very handsome male, I really love the pattern on his anal fin! Pandora is a beauty as well!

It's nice to see a new breeder know what they're doing instead of a lot of others who don't look before they leap. I wish you the best of luck, good sir/madam!


----------



## Sweeda88

Your stock is beautiful. I can't wait to see how your spawn turns out. I will be following this thread. =)


----------



## bettalover2033

I have to say that I wish I was as prepared as you are now when I started breeding. I, sadly, didn't really have much of any responsibility and was very ignorant when attempting to breed and raise awhile spawn by myself.

It's a lot of work and takes a bit more than putting two fish together and getting fry, but you're ready for this.


----------



## Sincerely

I hope I am ready for this!

Guess what I woke up to this morning? A hairy nest! I was actually beginning to worry a little bit that all of the eggs were going to be infertile because it was the first time either of them had spawned. Seems I was in the wrong, they did a good job :-D. I think Kanki is a super dad or something because all of the fry are staying in the nest with zero difficulty, I think he himself has already weeded out some of the weaker fry and keeping the nest huge for the fry to stick easily.

Side note, the brine shrimp hatched in 20 hours so now I know the approximate hatching time for these grade of brine shrimp (Premium).

I will attempt to take photos with this Iphone but it isnt good with zoom in pictures. I hope they become free-swimming soon!
-Sincerely


----------



## bettalover2033

That sounds great. Also like he has everything under control. Though the hard part for him isn't right when the fry hatch and some fall just a little. It becomes a REAL challenge for him when the fry are becoming free swimming and the FRY, not he, are trying to try out their new swim bladder. The fry seem to become impatient and try to swim, while their swim bladder is still developing and they need to work on it while still sinking slowly.

With my iPad, I was able to take fairly good pictures of my fry, but when you have IAL in the tank, the quality is harder since it's darker. If your male is dark (and he is) it'll be harder to take picture of him tending the nest unless you put a flashlight under the nest to see the little wrigglers.

The male in your Avatar. Who is that? Is he another male that you have? I am just curious because his color is really nice and dragons have always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Sincerely

The little man in my avatar is Bartleby, he was the betta that got me interested into the idea of breeding. Unfortunately, he is also the reason I no longer trust my tapwater. Not only is it awful for bettas (Ph and hardness wise) there is bacteria in the water that has killed almost all of the fish I was owning at the time, including Bartleby (I woke up in the mourning and at the bottom of all the tanks was a orange dust that wasn't there when I changed the water.) He was the first betta I was going to breed because I loved his color, I now filter all my water before it goes into my aquariums. 

The loss of Bartleby and many of my other fish taught me a hard lesson I will not soon forget.

-Sincerely


----------



## Sincerely

I managed to capture a picture of the babies with the Ipad we own which I had forgotten about until Bettalover mentioned it. They are very small and I had to crop the photo down in order to blow them up a little bit. 









They are adorable, earlier I watched this one fry that kept spiraling down and couldn't make it back into the bubble nest even after Kanki had helped the fry a few times. When the fry began to spiral down again Kanki sucked him up and instead of blowing him back into the nest, Kanki swam around with the baby in his mouth for a minute or two, then spat the fry back out and it stuck like glue to the bubbles! Poor thing was tired, it needed a rest and dada helped him out .


----------



## tpocicat

A lot of little tails! Looks like a good number if fry.


----------



## Sincerely

That is definitely for sure! I know some of the forum members count or guesstimate the number of fry in a spawn. All I know is that this is not going to be a small spawn, the IPad would only focus on certain sections of the bubblenest and would blur out the rest. The fry are becoming more active now but are not completely free swimming yet, it doesnt stop them from trying out those new swimming bladders! I'm beginning to wonder what the majority of the fry coloring is going to be (I'm guessing solid blues and greens with maybe some butterfly patterns?) im hoping the spawn suprises me and I'll get a few double tails. Anyways, that's still a ways down the road and as the saying goes "don't count your chickens before they hatch."

For now lots of love, food and attention!

-Sincerely


----------



## Sincerely

Ever have one of those times where you have good news and bad news? Well here is one of them.

The Good News: Almost all of the fry are now free-swimming and are starting to slowly venture from the nest. Probably eating infusoria or just stretching their baby muscles. 

The Bad News: My microworm culture is extremely watery for some reason so I had to dump more oatmeal into the container and make a new culture to hopefully boost the population.

More Good News? I had started another BBS culture last night and they hatched this mourning so I could feed them to the fry until the microworms stabilize along with some Golden Pearls. Will the BBS be too big for them still or do you think they will be fine? I've heard different thoughts about this, if they are too big I might just let them subsist off of the infusoria.


----------



## Sincerely

*Free-Swimming Fry*

So the big day came today and I removed Kanki from the tank, he seemed to be done caring for the fry once they began to move from the nest. He is now in his own tank getting pampered with lots of frozen-feed and pellets along with some IAL to relax him. 

Another good note is the micoworm culture seems to be stabilizing so a few of those went into the tank. To my surprise, the fry didn't give them a second look! They were completely ignored and sank to the bottom where they are still wriggling (Tonight the bottom of the tank will be siphoned. I have not seen any dead fry yet so that's a good sign :-D) My best guess as to why the microworms have been ignored is because: 
A) They are eating all of the infusoria with gusto
B) I found some very, very small mosquito larvae squiggling around so I am guessing there were smaller ones that the fry snapped up. (I sucked up all the larger larvae and gave them to the sorority...they didn't even manage to squirm before they were eaten.)

Here are some pictures of the wrigglers!
(I added two gallons of fresh water to the tank via drip overnight and the fry haven't been phased in the least, going to add another two gallons tonight)



















-Sincerely


----------



## jeffegg2

The first couple days of free swimming the fry won't eat much. They still are using their yolk sack. That is why you just add a few for those that may want a snack or to try them.... and as you say there may be infusoria in the water along with the plant.

Week 2 they will be hungry.

Jeff.


----------



## Sincerely

I had thought about the egg sack after I had swished the microworms in, they became free swimming only last night so like you say Jeff many of them are using those egg sacks. I've watched a few dart around like they are chasing something but the majority of them just hang around various parts of the tank.

-Sincerely


----------



## bettalover2033

Sincerely said:


> The little man in my avatar is Bartleby, he was the betta that got me interested into the idea of breeding. Unfortunately, he is also the reason I no longer trust my tapwater. Not only is it awful for bettas (Ph and hardness wise) there is bacteria in the water that has killed almost all of the fish I was owning at the time, including Bartleby (I woke up in the mourning and at the bottom of all the tanks was a orange dust that wasn't there when I changed the water.) He was the first betta I was going to breed because I loved his color, I now filter all my water before it goes into my aquariums.
> 
> The loss of Bartleby and many of my other fish taught me a hard lesson I will not soon forget.
> 
> -Sincerely


It's sad how we sometimes have to learn the hard way about our water. I know exactly how you feel. I had the exact same problem, but with tons more fish.

I went to Philadelphia, PA immediately did a water change after moving things in and the next morning I woke up to all of my fish dead. I had 10-15 bettas, a lot of fry that were about 2.5 months old and just a few tetras. They all died and basically I had to start all over. Meanwhile being without bettas for just over two months.

It was torturous and TBH I was more frustrated when I didn't have my fish than when I did have fish. I really thing that fish help you stop the stress. IMO its better than going through therapy and such that some people sometimes need. So basically I learned the hard way. I just think now...You can never be too careful.



Sincerely said:


> I managed to capture a picture of the babies with the Ipad we own which I had forgotten about until Bettalover mentioned it. They are very small and I had to crop the photo down in order to blow them up a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are adorable, earlier I watched this one fry that kept spiraling down and couldn't make it back into the bubble nest even after Kanki had helped the fry a few times. When the fry began to spiral down again Kanki sucked him up and instead of blowing him back into the nest, Kanki swam around with the baby in his mouth for a minute or two, then spat the fry back out and it stuck like glue to the bubbles! Poor thing was tired, it needed a rest and dada helped him out .


That is too funny. I could definitely see him doing that. The spiralers are also funny to watch since I can never stop thinking of them as tiny airplanes running out of fuel. If you look REALLY close, you can see the caudal on them looks like a tiny fan.

The iPad takes acceptional pictures. Also the best thing about it is it takes the pictures VERY fast.



Sincerely said:


> So the big day came today and I removed Kanki from the tank, he seemed to be done caring for the fry once they began to move from the nest. He is now in his own tank getting pampered with lots of frozen-feed and pellets along with some IAL to relax him.
> 
> That's so good. He needs that pampering right now after all that hard work he did. From the sound of it, he did an amazing job.
> 
> I learned to keep the male with the fry for 1-1.5 weeks depending on his attitude toward the fry. I noticed if the male is a good father to the fry, the fry tend to be stronger and healthier.
> 
> Another good note is the micoworm culture seems to be stabilizing so a few of those went into the tank. To my surprise, the fry didn't give them a second look! They were completely ignored and sank to the bottom where they are still wriggling (Tonight the bottom of the tank will be siphoned. I have not seen any dead fry yet so that's a good sign :-D) My best guess as to why the microworms have been ignored is because:
> A) They are eating all of the infusoria with gusto
> B) I found some very, very small mosquito larvae squiggling around so I am guessing there were smaller ones that the fry snapped up. (I sucked up all the larger larvae and gave them to the sorority...they didn't even manage to squirm before they were eaten.)
> 
> Here are some pictures of the wrigglers!
> (I added two gallons of fresh water to the tank via drip overnight and the fry haven't been phased in the least, going to add another two gallons tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Sincerely


With fry that small, it takes a few tries to get them to actually eat the live foods. They don't exactly get that, that is their food right there. The instinct will kick in after the second or third try. They'll catch on.

Also mosquito larvae is very good for bettas. They love it.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just another note. I have to say, you seem to be doing a wonderful job and enjoying this very much. I like reading your posts because they are so fun since you put so much into each of them.

Good Job!:-D


----------



## Sincerely

This post was meant to have pictures but photobucket was driving me insane and would not resize my photos. I will post them tomarrow instead. 

Anyways, today I had a busy Mothers Day setting up my new rack that is to hold all of my extra tanks I have had but no place to put. I have the twenty gallon cycling with wisteria, Christmas moss and duckweed. Kanki is also staying in the twenty gallon (He hated his 2 gallon tank so I bumped him up to this and he loves it. I will feel bad when he is pulled to place the fry into.) For lighting on the racks I am using HO shop lights that make both twenty gallons very bright (it only cost me about 25 bucks for the unit and bulbs) I use glass covers for the tops of the tanks cause it uses less space and seems to trap humidity pretty good. The rack fits all of my 7 ten gallons on one shelf and two twenty gallons on the bottom. The top rack will be for jars and other stuff.

The fry seem more ravenous today so I fed them a mix of BBS and microworms,
I siphon at night so leftovers don't rot the water. I did notice two dead
Fry. I believe it is from deformities because earlier i saw a few fry spiraling around. Anyways, tomarrow I will post pictures!

Happy Mothers Day,
Sincerely


----------



## bettalover2033

You have everything under control.

Any new updates?

Did you lose any?


----------



## Sincerely

*Present and Future*

So I have been scheming for much too long and I have been getting mischievous ideas as to what to do with all...this...extra...space...









The racks hold 1000 pounds per shelf so a lot of tanks ;-), the third 
shelf is just holding junk until I actually need to use it for jars.










My twenty gallon setup (I fixed the flow for the power filter by jamming up a piece of airline tubing into intake pipe and placing a strip of plastic near the outflow to cause the water to disperse on the surface instead of going into the tank.) 

While I was cleaning out the tanks to place them on the racks Annabelle decided she needed to help me clean the tanks. (I have to nitpick here about this picture, time for some schooling in corgi conformation. A corgis head ideally needs to create an equilateral triangle from the tips of each ear to the nose of the dog. Anna picked up the habit of carrying her ears high on her head from her dad, whenever she is excited she pulls those ears way high up on her head and it drives me nuts every time she does it, ruins the balance :evil









ANYWAYS..

I will move the fry in a few weeks to the twenty gallon once it has established abit more. Today the fry snacked on some banana worms and Walter worms and they loved it. I noticed no dead fry today after cleaning the bottom of the tank and now almost all of fry have now begun swimming at various levels of the tank instead of hovering at the surface (Majority of them hide in the Christmas moss)

So here is my question to all of you:
I have been considering preparing another spawn to grow alongside of this one, I have a few options as to who I can spawn together. I have plenty of supplies to support another spawn but I am unsure if I should do it or solely stay focused on Kanki X Pandora.
You guys know about Kanki and Pandora, but I also imported another pair that I really like because of their coloring, the form will need to be worked on and I know that going in but I haven't seen anything that is close to my ideal except for these two which are siblings. 

Calypso










Numa (
This picture doesn't do him justice, he has a 180 flare spread. He is just incredibly lazy and it takes a lot to provoke him into flaring, I also noticed he has a spoon head but his sister has a flat topline.)









(Please keep in mind these are just wandering thoughts and I would like honest feedback as to how realistic my grandeur dreams are.)
Like I said, I know they need work but I am willing to put in the effort to try and improve this line. I could use Wicca to help improve form)

Option 1:
Short Term Goal: Fix form in next generation while keeping some of the ideal coloring traits.
Long Term Goal: Create a Green/Black bicolor with black fins and Green/turquoise body with minimal wash into the fins. 

Option 2: 
I have a copper male HMPK who is asymmetrical, I do not have a good photo of him yet but I will try to get one in the future. He has no red wash in his copper what-so-ever and it even extends into his pectorals. I am still memorizing the standard for the Asymmetrical HMPK but from what I have read he seems to fit the bill pretty well. I would have to get a female for him but that isn't really a huge issue.
Short Term Goal: Decide of breeding capabilities of Stain and whether he is breeding worthy.
Long Term Goal: Found a HMPK asymmetrical copper line that breeds true for copper with no red wash.

Option 3:
So you guys might like this option the best, I have always been interested in breeding bettas that people feel are hard to come by or have always wanted a breeder in the United States. Well, here is your chance, if there is a color or type you have been wanting to see here in the U.S. I could start to research and see the probabilities of the proposal. 

So one more time. These are just ideas I have been conjuring. I am still new to breeding bettas but have owned quite a few tanks before. I know it will be a lot of work to keep up but it seems like I have too much food and my R/O unit keeps my barrel full of water. The only thing I am afraid of is finding homes for all the fry but I'm prepared to have to do some tough love and cull fry that are unsuited for breeding or being good quality pets. 

-Sincerely

P.S. Thank you bettalover for your comment  I didnt see it until I had posted the previous one, and yes everything is undercontrol (Maybe I have things too much in control, need some more mischief.)


----------



## Sincerely

*Week Old Fry*

The fry turned one week old today! 

The fry are eating good and I have watched the little ones chomping down the banana worms and microworms until their bellies look like they are about to burst.

Almost all of them hide in the Christmas moss so it's hard to get a head count, so I am going to guesstimate around 50-75 fry, like I said it's hard to know for sure from the giant blob of moss.

I've calmed down from my post a few days ago, I really like to throw myself into the thick of things so when I had only one spawn and I was finished with maintenance so soon (I know this is going to change very quickly ;-)) I was having itchy fingers to do something. I also need to make sure I don't have more than one spawn going so I can go to the IBC convention in Jacksonville in June (Why miss the chance to visit when it's so close?) 

I might end up rebreeding Kanki and Pandora further down the line just to have a few more from them before they go into retirement, it just depends on how the fry turn out. Kanki was a very good daddy and gentlemen (Pandora only had a few small nips on her caudal and that was it, it has already healed up.) so we shall see. 

Enough blabbing, pictures!




















(These pictures are huge! I hate photobucket, it does not resize them right away. I have to wait a few hours for it to update to post the rest of the pictures.)


----------



## dramaqueen

It sounds like everything is going very well for you. Good luck.


----------



## Sincerely

It's been a couple days since my last update so I thought you all would like to hear one :-D.

The fry are almost two weeks old now!
The fry are doing awesome and are growing very well, they eat like pigs and now I have to switch to feeding three times a day because two isn't enough, all of their bellies are HUGE. They seem to be out in the open more and not as shy hiding the in Christmas Moss. I've been alternating their feeding between BBS, and a mix of Walter, Banana and Microworms. I'm doing about a gallon of water change a day just to siphon the bottom really good, I don't want to do bigger changes until they get a little bigger, it seems like I'm still sucking up one or two per change.
Another note, I am noticing a big size difference already in the fry, a majority of them are very large while I have a few runts of the litter. I am hoping they catch up in size with me placing more food in the tank for them.
When they turn a month old I will be placing them into the 20 gallon so that there is more room for them to stretch. 

I will try to post some pictures tomorrow when photobucket decides to resize my photos :evil:.

-Sincerely


----------



## dman

Stalking this thread


----------



## Sincerely

I haven't updated in abit because ive been busy with work and school so here goes.

It's been a mess with my aquariums, my sorority has fallen apart and ive had to jar a majority of the females because they started to fight out of the blue (they have been together for months and no issues, why now?) and Numa has a
Stubborn case of fin rot in where I'm having to to put kanaplex, methylene blue, salt and maracyn to see if that kills it off (100% water changes daily) because his caudal is in tatters. Calypso came down with a fungal infection when she arrived here and that cleared up now, so I'm not sure if it's their immunities or what the two siblings have going on, everyone else is perky dandy.

The fry have been doing well and have been eating ravenously eveyday and whenever they begin to look skinny I put some more food in the tank and ive been doing 25% daily water changes which I'm hoping to increase Soon. The largest ones already have itty bitty dorsals  

Now to the sad part of the news, I was siphoning tonight and the largest fry I had (it was huge compared to its siblings) I sucked up by accident and I felt the airline hose clog and then shoot back out fast into the bucket. I panic and look around trying to see the fry, when I find it the poor thing was spiraling pitifully at the bottom of the bucket in which it then shortly passed away. I sat staring at the bucket for the longest time waiting to see it twich or begin swimming again, it never did. I start crying over that bucket about a fry that I led to its untimely death because of the airline tubing being to small, I am getting the next size up tubing so something like this never happens again. 

Now that I'm in a blue state of mind I guess it's time for some good news, I have been reconditioning Pandora and Kanki to attempt to get another spawn out of them, it's raining almost everyday down here and it's putting them in the mood.

-Sincerely


----------



## Sincerely

So a spawn log is worthless without pictures and I've decided to keep these ones large so you can actually see the fry. They are almost three weeks old, the largest ones are getting blue iridescence one them :-D

Now that they have been getting larger I can take a few photos of them now and you can actually see them! I believe there to be around 40-50 fry in the tank but there could be more, they like the Christmas moss very much. 
(I forgot to clean off the glass before taking this photo )



























-Sincerely


----------



## inareverie85

They're a beautiful pair, and the fry look so cute!  Congrats on having such a successful spawn on your first try! (I think it's your first try, yes?)

Don't let the lost fry get you down too much. Those things can and do often happen. You were simply cleaning the tank to keep your babes healthy, and this freak accident happened.


----------



## dman

their pretty big for 3 weeks


----------



## Sincerely

They are right on track for growth, I rechecked my dates and yes they will three weeks old on the 31st. The reason they are probably so big is that they are pretty much stuffed full of food constantly and have been getting regular water changes since they became freeswimming. I thought they were older myself but I guess not 

And yes Ina this is my first spawn, I'm just so excited that they are doing so well!


----------



## dman

Excellent for a first spawn! Good job


----------



## Sincerely

*Three Weeks*

So today marks it when the fry had their three week birthday :-D

All of them are putting weight on quite rapidly, so much so that at three weeks old they made the tank into a feces factory and now get 50% daily water changes. I think they will be moved into the twenty gallon sooner than planned at this rate. I am now starting to wean them off the worms, I still leave a few in so the smaller ones have something to snack on, they are almost big enough to eat frozen daphnia and if the daphnia is in small pieces the larger fry have no qualms eating it. I am still worrying about the fry developing swim bladder issues because they eat so many BBS they almost explode, so far I haven't noticed any having issues swimming so I think we might be in the clear for that.

A side update, it seems Numa does not have fin rot of any sorts, he is just a tail biter and likes to slowly chew on his caudal (His dorsal and anal are perfect with no signs of fraying). Medication will still be issued to prevent fin rot from setting in though.

Pictures tomorrow when there is good light to take photos!

-Sincerely


----------



## Sincerely

*Ventrals Appear*

So I have been bad about updating with pictures, I keep getting distracted with work and school and this past week was unusually busy so I have been dead tired with no desire to post.

Well that changes tonight, and I have some very exciting news. 

It seems I jumped another hurdle and the babies ventrals have begun to grow in on the larger fry and if it isn't the most cutest thing ever :-D They are now receiving roughly 50% water changes daily to help keep their growth going and are fed BBS in the mourning and then a mix of worms in the evening so the smaller fry have time to snack on them throughout the night. I have tried to introduce frozen daphnia but it is still a wee bit too big for their little mouths. It is amazing already seeing the difference in-between the larger fry, some have nice, broad dorsals and one the larger fry is already exhibiting secondary branching! It seems all of the caudal edges on the babies are nice and sharp so I am excited about that  

I almost forgot! Not only are they getting bigger, they are also breathing air now as well! 










Now onto another piece of news, I have two fry that are exhibiting behavior that might call for them to be culled. The first being one of the fry has a bent spine located near its tail and so it swims along in little spurts but otherwise is very healthy, the second fry is suffering from swim bladder disorder and can swim but sinks slowly if it stops moving. My friend says if they live to be older I should adopt them out to people but I do not think that is a good idea, I will continue to observe the two fry for a while longer before making my decision. I brought them into this world so I need to be responsible if the quality of life for these two fry will be poor in the future due to their disabilities. 

Anyways, I am just happy to report I have big beautiful babies that are all in very good health.




























(This was the only photo I could capture some of their color on (You can see just a glimmer of it on the anal of the fry next to the Christmas moss, it is very difficult to take photos of their color on this camera.)










-Sincerely


----------



## tpocicat

They look like they are comming along beautifully. Sometimes fry that look as if they have problems will grow out of it, so I'm glad you are giving them a little more time, it might work out for them and you.


----------



## Anitax3x

Wow I love this. You really did your homework. I am stalking this thread and I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Sincerely

*Four Week Old*

Thank you for the comments!~~~

Today marks the date when the fry have turned a month old!

A few days ago I reintroduced frozen daphnia into their diets and they gobble them up with as much enthusiasm as they do for BBS. I have also introduced Golden Pearls to them with the micron grade of 300-500 which they can eat. I have weaned them off the worms and they are getting their last few batches of BBS before they are switched to daphnia, chopped bloodworms and golden pearls.

All of the larger ones have a powdery blue sheen to them (Which can be seen in off-light. In direct light it disappears :evil

Sadly, I am going to be culling two fry soon because of their bent spines which will give them a poor quality of life when they reach maturity. 

It seems all of my babies have ventrals now so I have finished that hurdle! They are going through a growth spurt and seem to be sizing up quickly. 

I can't wait until their colors become more solid :-D














































-Sincerely


----------



## Timberland

stalking this thread! Love your fishies!


----------



## Anitax3x

Look at those healthy babies! Wow! You really should be proud of yourself you are doing so well! And sorry to hear about the two bent spines, it's sad. On the plus side your fry look great! Missing ventrals seems to be an issue for people and yours have them! I'm excited to see how they turn out


----------



## lilyth88

Stalking. :yourock:


----------



## Sincerely

*Coloring Up + News*

So this is a half and half post.

The first half: The Babies :-D

So now their colors are starting to come in more strongly, mostly darker blue like their mommy, the ones who are not colored up yet I think are going to be more like their father. They are ravenous, whatever I throw in the tank for them is eaten shortly (Which is good, I'm glad they aren't picky eaters.)

Can you see the blue? ;-)














































The Second Half: Imports

I didn't want to make a whole new thread for this but I will in the future if I spawn them.

Speaking of which, I don't think I ever announced what my breeding goals are!

Well, my goal with breeding Kanki and Pandora was to be able to successfully raise a spawn to maturity. With everything going well so far *Knocks on Wood* I wanted to tentatively announce my next goal:

Create a show line of betta's specializing in Blue, Turquoise and Steel. My new imports will be to help with creating this line 

Here are my new imports that will be coming in this week~~~Enjoy~~~~





















-Sincerely

P.S. Thank you all for your support! It helps me feel like I am raising this spawn right!


----------



## dramaqueen

Your babies are looking good and your imports are gorgeous!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Wow. As of right now, your goal on breding is close to mine. I happent o be buying soem females close to and liek yours and have a male or two I plan to introduce in the line and such for one I'd like to work on. I'm so excited.


----------



## Sincerely

Sweet! If we have the around the same goal then we could collaborate if you like ;-)

When I was thinking about color it was down to blues or going to revive a color that has been disappearing from shows (This stems from my love of rare breeds in dogs.) namely pastels. I still might change to pastels but I would have to find a decent pair to start with, hoping to see some at the convention.

Oh yes! My imports will not be spawned until after the convention so I will be home to tend to them.

-Sincerely


----------



## Wolfie305

My favorite color is blue. I want all of your spawn xD. That sibling pair on page 4 was STUNNING.


----------



## Anitax3x

WOW I'm in LOVE Gorgeous bettas!


----------



## Sincerely

*The Last One*

So apparently I lied, I said those are all of my new imports...well not anymore. I wish he was posted yesterday instead of today but I couldn't pass him up :checkedout:

The only thing I don't like about him is his anal fin which is a tad long, I love everything else about him though. Evenly split lobes which stretch into a perfect 180 (And still retain the D shape), large dorsal, LOVE his coloring and his fins are clean cut, no extra branching. I am not sure if he is short bodied or if because of his fins it makes him look that way. I want to use him to bring large dorsals and DT into the line.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Just wondering Sincerely, your new imports, what sellers did you buy them from?


----------



## Sincerely

I recently purchased my new imports from Chaba, Aquastar71, Sirinutfarms and Blimp33. They are all HM and I told myself no more because I will have enough to spawn as it is :shock:

What are you looking for? 

-Sincerely


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I need a male to buy for my mom, possibly use him for spawning as well as I'd always love more females.


----------



## tpocicat

Beautiful babies. Blue is also my favorite color. I have several blues in my current spawn too.


----------



## PitGurl

Babies are looking great  I only have 5 left from my spawn of HMPKs but they are growing like weeds. They're a little small for four weeks but I've got them eating skeeter larva so I'm hoping with such good food they'll have a growth spurt soon and catch up.

The DT is beautiful. His caudal is perfect. He is fairly short bodied but bred to a long bodied female he should be ok. I plan on doing a DT spawn next. I just love their dorsals. I have a bid on a male right now and if I win him I will be contacting Karen Mac Auley about a halfmoon girl. Hopefully she has some HM's with DT geno.


----------



## Sincerely

*A Census?*

I have been watching the babies conformation as they grow and they look promising! I can already tell which ones have their daddies dorsal and if I get a female with his dorsal I will breed her back to him to retain it. They are all growing around the same rate but there is this one who is considerably larger than its siblings (I'm not sure if it hit its growth spurt early or what.) I've named it Munster. I'll take some photos when I get home of Munster (yes Munster, not monster) so you see what I'm taking about. 

Okay Pitgurl thanks for confirming what I thought! Yes, he most definitely will be bred to a long bodied girl and I think I know just the one. I'm going have so many fry when I have these next two spawns :shock: 

And since the babies are older now, should I do an official count of my babies?

-Sincerely


----------



## Sincerely

Just a quick update tonight, I'm more tired than I thought I would be. 

The babies are about 5 1/2 weeks old now and they are getting big! Almost all are Royal Blues (i have only a few that are turquoise like their father) but I have not seen any with red wash so that is a plus! Some I'm already seeing as keepers but I will be narrowing it down to the two best pairs and will be selling the rest or adopting out. After culling I am left with approximately 30-35 fry. I think this is a good size number for me to learn how to jar and to learn the growth process in jarred bettas. 

Another peice of news I read is that if you see large differences in betta fry size you are not feeding enough (This is where I seem to have stumbled slightly with having some runts and some very large fry) so the babies are being fed more.

Lastly, an interesting note is Kanki has completely lost his butterfly pattern on his fins and is turning into a solid turquoise betta. Ill have to take an updated photo of him for you all to see ;-)

Pictures soon I promise! *Writes "Take Photos" on forehead*

-Sincerely


----------



## Anitax3x

You are a true role model! Wow! 


Side note, your 60 gal is awesome, is that a soil based tank? What plants do you have in there? Co2 ?


----------



## Sincerely

My 60 gallon is something of a work in progress, I use 3x54w HO lighting, a canister filter and I use a layer of Eco complete, then some laterite another layer of Eco Complete then I finished off the bed with a topsoil of pea gravel (To hold the other bed layers down) no CO2 but I've been thinking about it if I get serious about aquascaping it. 

Plant wise it's just a jumble of plants, no real set plan.

-Sincerely


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Oh~ I want to see a video of your spawn and what all your tanks and fishroom looks like >W<


----------



## Sincerely

*5 1/2 Weeks Old*

Hmmm, I guess I'll have to create a video of my setup and spawn soon ;-)

So, lots of pictures today (I said I would get around to them didn't I?)

The first pictures are of the babies~!





































Aren't they cute? The next two photos are of Kanki's color morph.



















Finally, here are pictures of my sorority and the girls(They are all blurry because they don't stay still for a second)



















The next post will discuss the next spawns I have planned. 

-Sincerely


----------



## Yaoilover12397

OH! I'm so excited to hear more.


----------



## Sincerely

*Future Spawns*

This post is to explain the future spawns I have planned (And will be moved to a different thread when I do spawn them and I might just make a thread to document my spawns all together after this one)

So these are the spawns I have planned to be attempted in the next two weeks!

Spawn Aoi x Talula


















(This isn't a good photo of her, she is green)

In spawning these two I am hoping to keep the short anal fin and sharp caudal edges while reducing some of the branching. I hope to keep the green color from Talula to make a clean Turquoise. Something I hope to get out of this spawn lastly is retaining upright dorsal's with a long front ray.

Spawn Marshall x Delilah



















Delilah is somewhat of a smaller girl but she is long bodied to help with Marshall's short body. This is to introduce DT into the bloodline to help improve dorsal width and just to have DT's in general (I love them ) She has a short anal which will help balance out Marshall's. Also Marshall's reduced branching make his fins clean cut and if I get a spawn out of them I am hoping the fry exhibit this.

These are the two spawns I have in place for now (May be subject to change after the convention ;-))

I would love to hear feedback as to if these are good matches for these spawns but I think I did a pretty job. 

-Sincerely


----------



## Anitax3x

Wow. Gorgeous


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Your planning as always is perfection and I'm so excited.


----------



## Sincerely

Thank you!~

I had considered buying a HMPK pair but I told myself I already have enough of a project with these spawns coming up!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

D'aww, well maybe in three months or so hopefully, when my babies hopefully come to be ready you can get one or two.


----------



## Gen2387

My god, those fry are so cute I want to scream ! And your fish are beautiful! Good luck with everything, I am officially stalking this thread.


----------



## Sincerely

*Six Weeks Old*

I took some photos before I left on my trip and so I decided to post while I am sitting on my bed. The babies are doing great and I have had my friend send photos of them each day (I worry too much I think) 

Anywho as the title says they have turned six weeks old! And aren't they getting big! Some are beginning to exhibit mock fighting behavior, I have not seen anything serious yet but I am thinking it won't be long soon until that changes. When I return home they will be transferred to the twenty gallon. 

I better get my jars ready. :shock:

































































I am excited to see the spread these babies are displaying and I cannot wait to see how they develop later!

-Sincerely


----------



## Destinystar

Awwww so adorable..love them ! Keep the pictures coming as they grow !


----------



## Yaoilover12397

They're perfect and adorable.


----------



## Anitax3x

I love the colors!


----------



## Sincerely

*Transfer*

Just a mini update today.

So, if you live on the Gulf coast you know about Tropical Storm Debbie, yesterday it rained ALL day so I came home to flooded streets and stalled cars (Also horrendous wind so there were giant, broken branches everywhere) today we are having wind gusts of 41 mph so everything is blowing everywhere :|

So of course, the bettas are loving it. All of my jarred males have blown quite good sized bubblenests and the females seem more active. I've put Aoi and Talula together and SHE is the one tying to lead Aoi to the nest. Aoi is swimming around like a pansy and flirts and swims away every time she comes around him. I have to say, she is very patient. :lol:

A last bit of news is the babies have been moved to the 20 gallon and I had no issues in the transfer. A few minutes after they had adjusted to the 20 gallon they were fed and Gobbled up everything! While I was transferring them
I did an official count of the babies and it came to 43! 

I hope storm passes soon.

-Sincerely


----------



## Anitax3x

That is awesome! I was just in Orlando and it has been raining for two days str8!! Insane! 

I hope everything goes well with the fry. Hope your new spawn turns out even better.


----------



## Sincerely

I returned home to witness a clump of eggs in Aoi's nest!

Neither one has any nips or tears, im so glad to see both of my spawns be so gentle 

Maybe this storm brought some luck this way.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Oh you should try spawning your other pairs. ALL THE SPAWNS


----------



## Sincerely

*The First Jarring*

I would spawn all of them but I have to wait for Marshall to arrive here from Thailand! Hopefully he will be at my house on Thursday mourning. 

So, at six weeks I have jarred my first male, and let me tell you he is NASTY. Every sibling that swims by is flared at and he has attempted to attack them through the glass. At six weeks he already almost has a 180 degree spread in his caudal! Many of the larger fry are looking so good! I have more turquoise babies than I thought I would :-D

Pictures after my Ipad recharges!

-Sincerely


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I want more pictures. I'm so excited.


----------



## Anitax3x

I may just want a pair from this spawn! Keep us updated with pics! this is awesome I am so happy that your first spawn is going SO WELL!


----------



## Thomasdog

WOW Sincerly, just WOW! Glad all your spawns are going so well.... mine, not so much, as you know from reading my posts. Don't inherit my luck. IN my case, i have to not believe in luck... err anyway GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sincerely

*Seven Weeks Old*

Thank you for the support!

The babies are now SEVEN weeks old! I feel really lucky to have been able to get them this old without hardly any problems. But now comes the next stage and that is beginning to jar the babies who are becoming aggressive or nippers.

I've now started to feed them three times a day because they seem more ravenous now that they are older. Speaking of which, I have ordered some grindal worms and scuds for the babies so they can much on some live foods! I'm Thinking next week I will order some black-worms for the adults because I have been having a difficult time getting some of them to eat (Kanki is the WORST, he never eats his food unless its frozen mosquito larvae)

Time for pictures of the babies!




























(I included this picture because some food falls into the moss and they burrow into the moss. It is hilarious.)










(This is the only picture I could get of the jarred baby, he is FAST and squirmy)










(This is one of my favorite fry, he is big but SO passive. Never bothers anyone and just eats and eats.)










-Sincerely


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Oh, so pretty. I got my new girls in and they're being wonderful. I can't wait to spawn once my boy gets here.


----------



## Sincerely

I know what you mean! My boy is supposed to be here by tomorrow! I am excited!


----------



## lilyth88

LOOK at those BELLIES!

What gorgeous little fatties.


----------



## tpocicat

They are becomming quite beautiful! Love the colors you're getting.


----------



## BeckyFish97

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooow-cute overload! <3


----------



## Anitax3x

Oh I just got even MORE excited! Great job your babies are starting to really turn out beautiful!


----------



## Sincerely

*Jarred Babies*

I have now begun to jar babies that are being aggressive, I am now at 11 babies right now. That will probably grow tonight, they are growing up so prettily! 

Some of my jarred kids. I am tickled to see them becoming halfmoons! I have two babies that are already making bubblenests :shock:




























The girls in the 20 gallon.










This girl knows when I am taking photos of her, she is a chunky girl but her form is looking really good. I am waiting for her to color up.










I have a few babies who have red ventral's so they will be pulled to be sold for pets.


----------



## Nymmers

Simply adorable!
Look at them trying to be all big and bad. =)​


----------



## Anitax3x

I am truly excited about this spawn! Loving the colors!


----------



## Sincerely

*Eight Weeks Old*

Its amazing how much they are growing now in finnage, I have a few halfmoon males and a few females that are close to it, the rest are rapidly getting to that point. They are starting to branch out and stretch their fins so they are looking great! Unfortunately, my camera died so I couldn't take photos today to show their progress but tomorrow I will have them posted! 

I have not jarred anymore fry as of yet because the rest are doing very well in the grow out.

-Sincerely


----------



## Bettanewbie60

I have only had my first betta for 10 days, and added a new addition today! YOU are an inspiration, not that I want to breed, but your knowledge and success are awesome! I'm so glad they are doing well!


----------



## Anitax3x

Sincerely keep up the good work!

Loving how this is going!


----------



## Sincerely

So I took some photos, but I need to get a better kind of container to take pictures of the jarred fry. Darn Kerr Jars.

I sat and watched the fry in the grow-out longer than I usually do and I am so giddy for my females. I have a good amount who have a broad dorsal base and short anal fins so yay!

As a treat for their two month birthday I gave them their first taste of bloodworms and then went NUTS for them. My hindsight now is that I should have chopped them up before I put them into the tank because even though they managed to suck up ENTIRE bloodworms into their little tummies they were so bloated :shock:

Enjoy!









































































-Sincerely


----------



## lilyth88

*wow!*


----------



## Anitax3x

SO GORGEOUS! I am so excited for a pair! 

I love their fat lil bellies! They are so cute to me!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

They're beautiful and I am in love.


----------



## Enkil

Wow! Very nice.
Love the one in that last pic!


----------



## Sincerely

So I had the itch to do some good photography since most of my photos are not so great. 

I only did the jarred ones because I can separate them and get them to flare. Speaking of jarring I will be pulling some of the larger ones out of the grow out again because I am starting to see some nips in their finnage.

I will probably pull the rest of the males that I know are males and a few of the large females.

Out of all of my fry, I only have about eight males so far. So eek, I hope I have some ones who just haven't come out of their shells yet.

(This is the first male I jarred and one I am keeping, I have named him Keeper ;-))































































(The one on the left in this photo is going to be a OHM for sure)


----------



## bettalover2033

You've done such an amazing job for your first spawn. I absolutely love the 4th one! And the 5th one looks like the biggest one?


----------



## Anitax3x

I am SO Excited about this spawn!


----------



## Anitax3x

Definitely interested in females from this spawn! I'll be taking a couple off your hands!


----------



## tpocicat

Your babies are so pretty! Mine are all grown up, time to start a new spawn...


----------



## BettaLover101

Very pretty! Please keep taking photos as you jar them


----------



## artieface

Ohhhh, wow. For a first spawn, or really any spawn for that matter, this is absolutely astounding! I'd be interested in a female for sure.

Officially stalking this thread.


----------



## tanseattle

So beautiful, I am in the planning phase to breed. So excited.


----------



## Sincerely

*Nine Weeks*

Thank You for all the responses! They should be ready to be able to go to new homes in another 3-4 weeks for the larger ones.

I jarred up another two boys from the grow out so now I am up to ten! The color is pretty much solid on the babies now. I have one female who has the most peculiar coloring. Her body is white like a Cambodian but she has blue/black finnage! I am not sure if she will color up or if she will stay like that, I am thinking its coming from Kanki's marble gene. 

Another note, I have been feeding them grindal worms every other day (They LOVE THEM, but they gross me out) and I just got my scuds in from the mail so I am allowing them to populate before I start to feed them to the babies.

Here is some new pictures! When I change the water again I will take progress pictures of the jarred babies.

(One of the new boys I have jarred)








(See my white girl? The camera washed out her blue so it looks red. :-?)

















(See her again? ;-))



























I am hoping to send some of the babies to the fall shows in the New Breeders class!

I am preparing everything to spawn the other pairs, I need to get everything ready. I was really bad and I bought a HMPK pair I am sneaking in to breed, I just fell in love with the boy the minute I saw him. He will be here in another two weeks with his spawn sister. So NO more betta's for me! I will probably post all of the betta's I would want to breed on another thread so I don't go insane gritting my teeth and holding my finger over the bid button LOL.



















-Sincerely


----------



## Anitax3x

WOW! That HMPK looks Gorgeous! Definitely put me down for a couple girls! Your boys are looking great! love seeing the colors come in so nicely. Great Job Sincerely! You are truly an inspiration for my breeding plans.


----------



## vilmarisv

They are fantastic!
Well done!


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm glad to see another male! I am a little surprised that Kanki and Pandora actually gave you a cambodian. It's interesting how that marble pattern works. Very unpredictable!

I dont remember if it was answered before, but how old are they now?


----------



## MrVampire181

*0* Did I say the father was a good fish or what!


----------



## Sincerely

They are now Nine Weeks Old Now ;-) I am surprised I got a Cambodian out of them too, it could be interesting if I can still keep that color going. You hardly see any blue Cambodians anymore.

Yes, Kanki is an awesome boy!


----------



## bettalover2033

Blue cambodian can be created with a red cambodian and a deep colored blue male or vise versa.



Sincerely said:


> They are now Nine Weeks Old Now ;-) I am surprised I got a Cambodian out of them too, it could be interesting if I can still keep that color going. You hardly see any blue Cambodians anymore.
> 
> Yes, Kanki is an awesome boy!


----------



## Sincerely

Interesting! I'm not sure how I managed to get one because neither of them (That I know of) come from cambo lines. Like you said, probably the marble throwing me an oddball! ( I think she is absolutely adorable)


----------



## Creat

*stalking* Cant help it the babies are adorable


----------



## tpocicat

I love the marble gene because of the suprises, so much fun. Your babies are developing beautifully.


----------



## Sincerely

Here are the update photos of some of my jarred boys plus the males I received from Karen from her recent spawn ;-)

(I thought this boy was going to end up being a super delta but he as developed quite a bit of spread in one week! This is another reason I love to take pictures every week. I can really see their progress!)

Many of my boys are beginning to grow their finnage heavily now and they still have quite a ways to grow 














































My Jarred Girls
(These girls only have 4-ray branching still but are getting awesome spread!)


















My New Boys From Karen (They are hilarious, they wouldn't flare at my boys when they were in the photo tank. The second I put them next to one another they started to flare and strut their stuff!)





































They are real stunners! But it will be quite a few months before they will be ready to breed so for now lots of clean water and food!

Another funny story I have to share is when I was feeding bloodworms yesterday and this one girl inhaled a rather large worm and begun to bob up-top the tank. Apparently the worm had some air in it and it prevented her from swimming down! I couldn't help but laugh when she would swim SO hard to try and get a worm that would float below her and the second her little fins stopped moving she shot like a rocket up to the top. She is fine now, eats and swims around like nothing ever happened. 

Every week a new surprises, hope for more during this next week!


----------



## Anitax3x

Wow! Karen never disappoints! Your spawn is coming along beautifully! Keep it up!


----------



## vilmarisv

Just beautiful!
I'm so kicking myself for not getting a multi from Karen... but if it was up to me, I would get ten 
I got one of her red bfs too... they are stunning!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tpocicat

I too thought my latest was all super deltas until I started to jar them. Then much to my joy, most of my males were HM's!
I love looking at Karen's fish. Your's are beautiful all of them.


----------



## artieface

Wow, I'm loving the little spots on your female's tales. All of your babies look great!

You should definitely take more photos of the white girl you bred, she looks so cute. For sure put me down for a female; it would be great to have a fish from the forums in my sorority, and you've done such a great job.


----------



## Sincerely

*Almost Eleven Weeks*

So I have been very busy the past week, I haven't really have had the chance to sit down and make a good post on my computer. So now I will.

So the babies are almost Eleven Weeks Old and so now I have begun sorting out who I will be keeping and who will be put up for sale. I wish the girls in the sorority would stay still, its impossible to take good photos of them :frustrated:

I need to get more pictures of some of my jarred fry but for some reason many of them were not in the mood for pictures. :-? I will try to take some more pictures of the rest of the jarred fry later this week if I can. 



























(This girl is a keeper right here)




































(My little Cambodian girl has marbled out and is still beautiful as ever. I think I am going to keep her.)













































(I love their looks in this picture)

My HMPK pair are coming in this week so I am getting excited for the two to come in, cleaning and sorting everything out. I just went to Walmart and bought 15 more 1/2 gallon jars and three more cases of Ball Wide-Mouth Jars. So plenty of jars to go around!


----------



## choob99

I can tell you for sure I would like a 4 pack of females and I would also like your first male in the pics, the one with the butterfly pattern on him


----------



## bettalover2033

My favorites of the ones you posted is the first second and third. The first one I really like because of his really nice wide dorsal. His form can use work, but his color and dorsal is very ideal. Sadly the anal fin is too long for my liking.

The second one I really like because of the symmetrical finnage he has at a sort of young age. The forum is really nice compared to your others!

The third one (female) is one of my favorites also because she has the perfect caudal! It has a perfect D shape to it.

I
I've always had trouble getting good pictures from my sorority without them becoming blurry. Then when I separate a few to get a good picture, I notice that they get stress stripes so I then have to wait a while for them to color up again....Fry are so picky!

I'm sure I'm not the only one wanting to see the new HMPK pair you're going to be getting! I'm also getting those jars from wal-mart.


----------



## Enkil

So pretty!
You got some really pretty girls there!


----------



## Anitax3x

That cambodian girl is breath taking. I'd keep her too if I were you. If not I'd be first to snatch her up! lol


----------



## Sincerely

*Twelve Weeks Old*

So they have now turned three months old! I cannot believe they are already this old, it does not feel like it. I have so many girls I want to keep but I am limiting myself to the best two or three (I have two boys I will be keeping as well), the rest will be up for sale after I jar them so they can heal any tears or nips they have in their fins. It usually only takes a day or so and its gone. 

I think I will be sending four of them to the NB's class this fall!































































































































(This is Charles the RT, he will be going to a friends house of mine to live out the rest of his life in style.)









(Here are Karen's two boys, they are monsters!)


















-Sincerely


----------



## bettalover2033

The female in the fourth picture from the top looks So beefy...you're doing so well Sincerely! I have to say I'm highly impressed. The male and others with the marble patters look very nice.

The weekly updates are fantastic! They really show their progress!


----------



## inareverie85

Lovely!

Have you joined Karen's FB group? I think she was very very impressed with your spawn


----------



## Sincerely

Yes, some of the larger girls are very thick bodied, I am going to need to jar some of the larger girls because they are now throwing their weight around to get food.

I joined the group a few days ago but I have not really been on FB to look at it, BettaLover2033 showed me the posts and I was very shocked! .


----------



## VictorP

Wow! You can really see how the females form came into play.


----------



## VictorP

Also any recent pics of the fry?


----------



## Sincerely

I just posted some today ;-)


----------



## tpocicat

They are really turning out very nice. You've done a wonderful job.


----------



## Anitax3x

I LOVE that pastel HM boy! I want him. That is unless you keep him. If you do I understand ;-) Beautiful fish Sincerely!


----------



## Sincerely

He is actually a marble, he looked like a grizzle not even three days ago. I do not expect him to keep his white marble coloring for long. He was pulled late so I need to watch his growth some more before I decide to keep him or not ;-)


----------



## rubixpheonix

Ohhh.

They are getting more and more lovely.

Who do you have left?


----------



## DBDXDragon

Hey Sincerly question when did u move ur fry to the grow out tank and how ? my fries are almost 2 weeks old and are yellow dragons with maybe some marbles  so yeah..... just want to know couldnt really find it online


----------



## indjo

@Sincerely: Great job!!!! Congrats.
What are your future plans - are you going to continue this line


----------



## BettaQi

So lovely!

Those males from Karen are in wonderful hands!


----------

